# Bow Tuning, Chaboingo Valley Hunting



## jscherm (Dec 14, 2012)

i use the Posi-lock bow vice at the archery shop where I work every day and have since about February this year. Several of us use the same vice multiple times each day. The vice is an invaluable tool for performing multiple adjustments to any compound bow. I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Chaboingo (Dec 10, 2012)

If you want to see the Chaboingo Valley Hunting bow vise and level being used, go to the website at www.chaboingovalleyhunting.com and look at the products page. Also you can check it out at youtube, just type in chaboingovalley in the search. If you are new to tuning your own bow or experienced at it, you will find the video informative and see our products in action.


----------



## Chaboingo (Dec 10, 2012)

Our bow tuning system, 









This is the Posi-Loc Bow Vise and the bow level set, get further details at www.chaboingovalleyhunting.com. It can be purchased as a set or individually. Note the sturdy construction, including the string level that is CNC machined from solid stock and not molded, greatly enhancing its durability. The clip-on arrow level is CNC machined aluminum. All MADE IN the USA!!

We hope to see you soon and help to serve your bow tuning needs. 

Chaboingo Valley Hunting, LLC
1-888-706-3880


----------



## Chaboingo (Dec 10, 2012)

*Videos for Bow Vise and Level Set*

Take a look at the videos for the Posi-Loc Bow Vise and Level Set;

Bow Vise Link

Level Set Link


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just received my vise and level set in the mail today. Excellent quality! Vise very sturdy. Can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## Chaboingo (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you for your purchase and feedback!


----------

